# UCMMA 21 Preview - Big fight card in UK this weekend



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Some big fights with some names you might recognise! Should be a good night of action in London, looking forward to it.

UK MMA Features - UCMMA 21 Breakdown | YourMMA.tv

Here's the card:



> *UCMMA 21 Fight Card*
> 
> UCMMA Heavyweight Title: Oli Thompson vs. Mark Potter
> 
> ...


What you guys reckon?


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

i just wanna say that i train with jason cooledge at shockwave mma and lee doski at bluewave, and they are both amazing fighter, and without a doubt they will both win, watch out for jason, he is gonna be massive very soon, hes an amazing wrestler....


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

It's hard to say that "without a doubt Coolidge will win...." Pastou is very good!


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Watch out for Dominic Plumb!


----------

